# Hoof trimming in minis?



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have one nigerian boy that is tiny tiny. He is 4 months old and smaller than a cat. He has twigs for legs and I must be doing something wrong with the front hooves because he stands bowl legged. :? I have to hold him to cut his hooves because he is so small, but everything looks fine to me. Anyone have any advise? I'm wondering if maybe it's not the hooves after all. I will try and get a picture of him today to post so you can see how he stands.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

somethign else must be wrong with him to be that small. I would say whatever stunted him is the cause of his bowleggedness


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

The place I got him from has a "tiny" line of goats and they are under 18 inches. He was kind of sickly as a kid with runny eyes all the time. He has this high pitched cry that's to cute.  I need to measure him and take his picture to post.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I have tiny goats too --- but at 4 months he should be a good size and not a small as a cat. My kids are bigger then my cats already and they are 6 weeks and younger


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

If you can get a weight on him, that would help. Sometimes they are short little buggers but weigh alot :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

What are you feeding him? Is he getting minerals? Has he been checked for cocci, worms? Did he get colostrum from his mom right after birth? :?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, there is a deficiency somewhere...even my tiniest pygmy/nigi that weighed 1 1/2 lbs at birth and is now 4 months is as big as my small beagle mix dog. My 4 month old buckling weighs 22 lbs so I do think I would havew a vet check him out.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My little mooners is almost 5 months old and she is itty bitty! She is completly happy, dewormed, never vaccinated her (try not to) and I swear she is not any taller then 12 inches if that. Her mom was 15.5 to the withers. Her sire was a good 25 inches to the withers. Some are just ment to be tiny - but I would have a stool check and what not.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Genetics do have alot to do with the size of babies, my Tilly is a nigi/pygmy and s 18", sire Hank is pygmy and 19" these 2 are my smallest "pair" and she usually has the small kids that stay small but sometimes will throw in a leggy nigi looking kid because Tilly's sire was a nigi/pygmy that was 21"....so even if your lil' guy is just a small kid genetically I would still have the vet check him out..there may be an underlying cause to his bow legged ness and health.


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think he just has short legs. His body is plenty round. His Father was only 16 inchs so I need to measure him. Whenever I try to take a good picture he turns away or one of the others get in the way. He looks so funny doing the head butt with the Nubian buckling. :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

If he's bow legged its most likely more of a genetics thing than a poor hoof shape thing. Could also be a mineral deficiency.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

copper deficiency???


that causes stunted growth and bow leggedness
does he have faded color?


----------

